

Some fear a glut in incubators - il
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203935604577065030293530806.html#articleTabs%3Darticle

======
pjscott
Too much competition in the market? Oh _no!_

... Or rather, that's the sarcastic response I _would_ give if the people
quoted in the article seemed to actually be agreeing with the headline.
Instead, what are they saying? Max Levchin is worried that a lot of startup
incubators have too much of a conservative, short-term focus, so he's
_starting another one_ to compete with them. Scott Brown said that doing YC
for his first startup was worth it, but didn't think it would add much for his
second -- hardly a scathing denunciation of such programs. Bill Lee, down at
the bottom of the article, says that he's started avoiding very early
financing rounds, which doesn't sound particularly alarming.

I'm going to chalk this one up to a journalist taking some creative liberties.

~~~
nickpinkston
I think you're walking over some of the arguments here.

Too much competition?:

A bubble is when too much investment (the incubators here) chases too few good
deals (the "meh" startups). The question is what the distribution looks like -
do most of the most successful startups come out of the top incubators? I'm
not sure, but it's probable. If so, this means that the playing field is more
of an oligarchy my market share and the also rans are just getting the scraps.

Levchin's incubator:

He thinks they're all clones of YC/TechStars - so he's starting one on a new
model to make hardcore startups (in his opinion) that solve big problem. Given
this - how doesn't that make sense?

------
earbitscom
Science Exchange, Grubwith.us, MinoMonsters, Hype, Mailgun, InboxQ, Earbits -
yeah...all group buying sites...nothing original here. ;)

------
Kuiper
This seems to be the same WSJ article that was submitted several days ago
under a similar title: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3298171>

